# 1983 14' Ryan Craft rebuild



## rpena (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought this 1983 Ryan Craft with a 25ph Evinrude. I have been redoing just about everything on it but I'm looking for some ideas from some of you members with experience. here are some pics on the progress.The last thing I just finished tonight was the steelflex coating.


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice rig. Mine is a Rhyan Craft too. My build is in my sig.


----------



## rpena (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, I saw yours on thier a while back, looks good! I have put alot of work into this one and may have it in the water hopefully real soon. I bought this stuff called HTS-2000 to fix some holes and some pitted areas on the transom that was caused by erosion. Looked like possible sea water erosion. I just got the carpet in the mail yesterday, and plan to go get the paint this week sometime. In the meantime I have been sanding awayon the inside. I need to post somemore pics but I think I did something wrong I was only able to post 2. I'll try again.


----------



## rpena (Jul 1, 2011)

I was wondering I am about to install the floor in my 14' Ryan Craft an my nieghbor said I should put a drain in the center of the floor. The floor that was in it was in such bad shape that I don't know if it had one before. Does anyone know if these boats come with one or does it need one?


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think you will need a drain unless you plan on making your floor water tight. All of the water should flow to the transom.


----------



## rpena (Jul 1, 2011)

Well no, I am going to carpet the floor and wall where the flotation foam is under the side walls. That might make it seal because of the rubber on the carpet. However bow and the stern not having carpet on the wall will not make it completely sealed.


----------



## rpena (Aug 18, 2011)

Well just primered & painted the boat, got my paint and supplies from NAPA they were very helpful, then I noticed that the trailer looked a little worn down so painted it also. Next comes the carpet I'll post more pics later.


----------



## rpena (Aug 18, 2011)

Having a little trouble posting the pics but here they are.


----------



## Brine (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't really tell the color from the pics, but it looks shiny! Is it a charcoal gray?


----------



## rpena (Aug 18, 2011)

it's a dark gray called Daytona Pearl Gray came on 2004 Sports Audi. I'll try to load some more pics later.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks great, I'm a fan of grey boats =D> =D>


----------



## rpena (Aug 20, 2011)

Hope these pics look better.


----------



## rpena (Aug 20, 2011)

more sunning


----------



## rpena (Sep 8, 2011)

I placed a short movie on Youtube of how the progree has gone. here's the link.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdJ51iq192U


----------



## rpena (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's part 2 of the progress on the Rhyan-Craft. I'm currently working on the engine my next video should be out on the lake!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cJJgHA2Jxc&feature=feedu


----------



## rpena (Mar 7, 2012)

Well since my last post I have got the Evinrude running smooth. Took it out on the lake and it did 29 mph according to my GPS. The only thing I did'nt like was how it tends to lean to the starboard side, the passenger sit in the center of the boat up front. So I moved the trolling motor from the starboard side to the port side & frame and added a seat next to the driver. I took it out and was balanced out and ran just perfect! I'll post pics later. I would like to thank everyone for your help.


----------

